# Texas Suzuki Re-Power Center



## Txobsource (Feb 5, 2008)

Spring is around the corner and we are finally receiving large shipments of the best selling engine in the state SUZUKI! We currently have a large but limited stock of four stroke Outboards from 40-350hp in the new Super cool white or Pearl Nebular black. 

Give us a call or Text for a turn key out the door quote .

281-960-0696 Josh @ Texas Outboard Source


----------

